# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  قرص modafinil

## medical

*سلام دوستان کسی سابقه مصرف قرص مودا فینیل رو داره؟؟؟؟ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید*

----------


## Lara27

تمركز به زور قرص در  بعضي از مطالعات نشان داده شده است دانش‌آموزاني كه از داروهاي افزايش  حافظه استفاده مي‌كنند حتي نمره‌هاي پايين‌تري نسبت به همكلاسان خود كسب  مي‌كنند. بيشتر آنها فكر مي‌كنند اين داروها هوش آنها را بيشتر مي‌كند...
دستكاري  در كار مغز همواره فكر دانشمندان و حتي مردم عادي را به خود مشغول كرده  است. از وقتي كه انسان پي به فعاليت پيچيده و توانايي‌هاي بالاي مغز برد،  همواره براي رسيدن به قدرت هوشي بالاتر در تلاش بوده است. در ميان تلاش  دانشمندان، مردم عادي نيز خود را از قافله عقب نگه نداشته‌اند. بعضي‌ها با  مصرف مواد غذايي و بخصوص بعضي گياهان سعي در افزايش حافظه مغز دارند. بعضي  ديگر از داروهاي مصنوعي براي افزايش حافظه و توانايي مغز استفاده مي‌كنند.  شايد شما هم در شب‌هاي امتحان از اين داروها مصرف كرده باشيد يا حداقل  كساني را مي‌شناسيد كه قبل از امتحان براي تقويت قواي فكري خود دارو مصرف  مي‌كنند. 

*داروهايي كه براي افزايش حافظه مورد استفاده قرار مي‌گيرند*

يكي  از فوايد اصلي داروهاي محرك (مانند كوكائين، افدرين و آمفتامين‌هايي چون  ريتالين)‌ توانايي آنها در افزايش انرژي مغز و تمركز است. آنها تمركز روي  كار و درس خواندن براي مدت طولاني را افزايش مي‌دهند.

در مطالعه‌اي  كه در سال 2008 روي 1400 نفر انجام شد و در مجلهNature به چاپ رسيد، 20  درصد از افراد عنوان كرده بودند كه از داروها براي افزايش تمركز و حافظه  استفاده مي‌كنند.

بيشتر اين افراد در زمينه‌هاي علمي، مهندسي و  آموزشي فعاليت داشتند. اين مطالعه 3 دارو را مورد بررسي قرار داد: ريتالين،  داروي ضدخواب پروويجيل و مهاركننده‌هاي گيرنده بتا كه هم براي درمان  ناراحتي‌هاي قلبي استفاده مي‌شوند و هم اثر ضداضطراب دارند. نتيجه اين شد  كه 60 درصد افراد مورد مطالعه عنوان كردند كه از ريتالين براي افزايش  توانايي مغز خود استفاده مي‌كنند و 44 درصد گفتند كه از پروويجيل (نام ديگر  آن مودافينيل است)‌ استفاده كرده‌اند و حدود 15 درصد از مهاركننده‌هاي  گيرنده بتا استفاده مي‌كردند. بعضي‌ها هر روز از اين داروها استفاده  مي‌كردند؛ در حالي كه سايرين هفتگي يا ماهانه و بعضي از آنها سالي يكبار  اين داروها را مورد استفاده قرار مي‌دادند.

ريتالين دارويي است كه  براي درمان بيش‌فعالي در كودكان استفاده مي‌شود؛ اما افراد سالم از آن براي  افزايش تمركز و دقت استفاده مي‌كنند. بيشتر اين افراد دوست دارند به جاي  آن كه تلاش بيشتري براي درس خواندن كنند، با مصرف قرص راحت‌تر درس بخوانند.  دانشمندان همواره در مورد استفاده غيرپزشكي از اين داروها هشدار مي‌دهند و  عنوان مي‌كنند كه عوارض جانبي داروهاي افزايش حافظه آنقدر مهم است كه  نبايد بدون دليل از آنها استفاده كرد.

ريتالين و ساير داروهاي محركي  چون متادات، استراترا و... براي درمان اختلال كمبود توجه در كودكان مورد  استفاده قرار مي‌گيرند؛ اما اين داروها توسط 30 15 درصد دانشجويان دانشگاه  براي پيشرفت تحصيلي مورد استفاده قرار مي‌گيرند كه البته همه اين داروهاي  محرك مي‌توانند موجب واكنش‌هاي رواني شوند. به عنوان مثال توهم، جنون،  سوءظن و فقدان بصيرت (پارانويا)‌، هذيان و افكار آشفته. در مارچ 2006،FDA  دريافت كه 6 درصد از بچه‌ها به دنبال مصرف اين داروها دچار واكنش‌هاي رواني  به صورت توهم‌هاي بينايي و حسي به صورت احساس حركت حشره، مار و كرم  مي‌شوند.

*عوارض داروهاي افزايش تمركز*

پروويجيل  به اندازه ريتالين شناخته شده نيست و گزارش‌هاي كمي مبني بر وابستگي به آن  منتشر شده است. اين دارو موجب بيدار ماندن شخص مي‌شود و براي درمان  اختلالات خواب مورد استفاده قرار مي‌گيرد. از عوارض اين دارو مي‌توان به  سردرد، گيجي، آبريزش بيني، تهوع و لرزش اشاره كرد. همچنين اين دارو موجب  تغييرات فشارخون و اختلال در ريتم قلب مي‌شود. بنابراين نبايد در افرادي كه  ناراحتي قلبي دارند مورد استفاده واقع شود.

درست است كه حافظه مهم  است ولي به فراموشي سپردن خاطرات بد نيز به همان اندازه مهم است. استفاده  از داروهاي تقويت‌كننده حافظه براي مدت طولاني موجب تضعيف توانايي شخص در  به فراموشي سپردن خاطرات ناگوار مي‌شود و به دنبال آن شخص دچار آزارهاي  روحي ناشي از حوادث ناگوار زندگي خواهد شد كه در بعضي موارد موجب ابتلاي  شخص به بيماري‌هاي رواني چون اختلال اضطراب پس از حادثه‌()PTSD و...  مي‌شود.

ريتالين كه بيش از ساير داروها مورد استفاده قرار مي‌گيرد  نيز بدون عارضه نمي‌باشد. سرگيجه، لرزش، تاري ديد، تغييرات فشار خون،  بي‌اشتهايي، خشكي دهان، تپش قلب و... همگي از عوارض ريتالين هستند كه  مي‌توانند اشخاص را برخلاف هدفشان از فعاليت بيشتر بازدارند.

*تفكرات اشتباه درباره داروهاي افزايش حافظه*

مطالعات  اندكي روي اين مساله كه داروهاي افزايش تمركز واقعا موجب افزايش قدرت ذهني  افراد سالم مي‌شوند، صورت گرفته است. در مطالعه‌اي در سال 2003 نشان داده  شد كه پروويجيل اثرات مثبتي در حد آزمايشگاهي داشته است. در اين مطالعه كه  روي 60 نفر انجام شد، نشان داده شد كه اين دارو موجب افزايش فعاليت در بعضي  تست‌هاي شناختي مانند حافظه و طرح‌ريزي‌هاي سه‌بعدي مي‌شود. افرادي كه  پروويجيل استفاده مي‌كردند، احساس تمركز بيشتري داشتند.

مطالعات روي  دانشجويان موجب نتايج نگران‌كننده‌اي شده است. در مطالعه‌اي كه در سال  2003 روي دانشجويان سال اول در يكي از دانشگاه‌هاي بزرگ آمريكا انجام شد،  نشان داد كه 5/13 درصد آنها حداقل يك بار براي دلايل غيرپزشكي از داروهاي  تقويت‌كننده حافظه استفاده كرده‌اند. در بعضي ديگر از مطالعات نشان داده  شده است دانش‌آموزاني كه از دارو استفاده مي‌كنند حتي نمره‌هاي پايين‌تري  نسبت به همكلاسان خود كسب مي‌كنند. بيشتر آنها فكر مي‌كنند اين داروها هوش  آنها را بيشتر مي‌كند و به عنوان يك ميانبر براي رسيدن به مدارج بالاتر  آكادميك از آنها استفاده مي‌كنند؛ ولي اين طور نيست.

در ضمن بيشتر  مردم فكر مي‌كنند كه عوارض اين داروها آنقدر هم جدي نيست ولي بايد بدانيد  كه اين تصور هم اشتباه است. تاكنون چندين مورد پارگي ديواره عروق كاروتيد و  سكته مغزي به دنبال آن پس از مصرف اين داروهاي محرك گزارش شده است. مصرف  كوكائين گاهي اوقات با پارگي عروق بزرگ همراه مي‌باشد. همچنين بايد بدانيد  كه كوكائين و آمفتامين‌ها (مانند ريتالين)‌ با ايجاد التهاب در عروق مغز  خطر سكته مغزي را افزايش مي‌دهند. 

همچنين در يك مطالعه كه در سال  2005 به انجام رسيد، نشان داد كه ريتالين مي‌تواند اثرات مخربي رويDNA  داشته باشد، اما راه‌حل درستي كه مي‌توان به جاي مصرف اين قرص‌ها توصيه  كرد، اين است:

از آنجا كه داروهاي محرك با افزايش كاتكول آمين‌هايي  چون دوپامين بر مغز اثر مي‌كنند و ورزش‌هاي هوازي نيز با اثر بر  نوراپي‌نفرين، دوپامين و اپي‌نفرين مي‌توانند اثرات آنها را تقليد كنند.  دانشمندان توصيه مي‌كنند كه به جاي استفاده از دارو به ورزش روي آوريد كه  همان اثر را بدون عوارض دارد و همچنين به مقدار كافي ماهي يا روغن ماهي كه  سرشار از امگا3 مي‌باشد، مصرف كنيد و از همه مهم‌تر تنبلي را كنار  بگذاريد!تهيه كننده: دكتر امير شيرواني

----------


## medical

بسیار ممنون
کسی خودش یا اطرافیانش سابقه مصرف نداره؟؟؟قیمتش چنده؟؟

----------


## mika

> بسیار ممنون
> کسی خودش یا اطرافیانش سابقه مصرف نداره؟؟؟قیمتش چنده؟؟


پیشنهاد میشه مصرف نکنید 
وابستگی بسیار بسیار شدید ایجاد میکنه

----------


## medical

سلام شما استفاده کردی؟؟؟قیمتش چنده؟

----------


## rezadeth

آقا نخورین این قرصا رو. قبولی تو دانشگاه به قیمت سلامتی نمی ارزه. چرا همش دنبال راه میون بر هستین آخه؟ این دارو برای درمان پر خوابیه نه اینکه خواب طبیعی شما رو کم کنه.

----------


## mika

> سلام شما استفاده کردی؟؟؟قیمتش چنده؟


خیر استفاده نکردم
اما از دوستانی که مصرف کننده بودند عوارض رو شنیدم

----------


## nitah

استاد فارماکولوژی ما میگفت واااقعا باید تاسف خورد بحال کسی که به خودش انقددرررر ضرر میرسونه برای جبران کم کاری هاش !!! این قرص ها وابستگی شدید میارن و ترک کردن ریتالین از ترک کردن هرویین سخت تره !! من اینو از کسی ک مصرف کرده و دردش رو کشیده بود شنیدم خیلی سخته ترکش ....

----------


## medical

متشکر وسپاس از دوستان ....فقط کاش قیمتشو میگفتید

----------


## Lara27

> متشکر وسپاس از دوستان ....فقط کاش قیمتشو میگفتید



قیمتش رو میتونم بگم به قیمت آسیب شدید به جسمت تموم میشه .

----------


## rezadeth

ضمنا به نظرم بهتره این بحث ها تو انجمن نباشه تا افراد دیگه تشویق نشن!

----------


## SHINER

تاپیک بسته

----------

